# Tiêu Chí Đánh Giá Nệm Tốt Đạt Chất Lượng



## Dungtran (28/8/19)

Thị trường nệm hiên nay, rất nhiều sản phẩm đa dạng và phong phú từ rất nhiều nhãn hàng cao cấp với đủ loại nệm như nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép,.... nhưng lựa chọn nệm nào là tốt? và những tiêu chí đánh giá nệm như thế nào để mua nệm chất lượng? bài viết sau đây sẽ là một số tiêu chí để bạn đánh giá một chiếc nệm chất lượng, phù hợp với gia đình.

Cuộc sống ngày càng hiện đại, con người đòi hỏi những sản phẩm đạt chất lượng, nệm ngủ cũng vậy, vì một giấc ngủ ngon để bù đắp cho một ngày dài làm việc và học tập mệt mỏi, người ta phải chọn một chiếc nệm thực sự tốt, thực sự phù hợp. Nhưng làm sao để biết được nệm chất lượng và nệm kém chất lượng. Hôm nay, TATANA sẽ gợi ý các bạn về một số tiêu chí chọn nệm chất lượng.

*Chất liệu nệm tốt.*

Thông thường nệm tốt phải được đảm bảo được làm từ nguyên liệu an toàn, đạt chuẩn, không gây kích ứng da và đặc biệt không có mùi khó chịu. Nệm phải được cấp giấy chứng nhận về chất lượng sản phẩm. Bạn có thể tìm kiếm thương hiệu mà mình muốn mua trên các trang mạng website. Một trong những chỉ số an toàn về chất lượng thường là ECO và LGA, đây là 2 chứng nhận đạt chuẩn quốc tế.
Đối với dòng nệm cao su : Bạn phải thực sự lưu ý khi có rất nhiều sản phẩm nệm cao su khác nhau tránh nhầm lẫn giữa nệm cao su thiên nhiên với cao su nhân tạo và cao su tổng hợp,... đặc biệt, các sản phẩm cao su thiên nhiên phải được sản xuất từ 100%  thuần khiết và phải sản xuất bởi dây chuyền khép kín, hiện đại,...
Đối với dòng nệm lò xo : đây được coi là sản phẩm được người tiêu dùng ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Nệm lò xo phải đảm bảo độ đàn hồi và các tính năng đặc trưng của sản phẩm mang lại. 






​*Độ thoải mái cho cơ thể khi nằm *

Đối với những người có tiền sử bị thoát vị đĩa đệm, đau cột sống cần mua nệm phù hợp với cơ thể tạo giấc ngủ ngon cho bạn.
Nệm phải có độ cứng, độ đàn hồi nhất định, giúp định hình khung xương thẳng, không gây võng lưng khi nằm, đau nhứt lưng.






​*Tính thẩm mỹ và tiện lợi *

Để cạnh tranh với thị trường nệm khốc liệt như hiện nay, nhiều sản phẩm với mẫu mã đa dạng về kích cỡ, màu sắc.  Vì thế, chiếc nệm mà bạn lựa chọn cũng phải phù hợp với chiếc giường và không gian nhà bạn.
Nệm phải được thiết kế gọn nhẹ, sang trọng, không quá nặng sẽ khó khăn trong việc di chuyển và làm vệ sinh.





​*Giá cả hợp lý và tuổi thọ của nệm*

Giá cả cũng là một trong những quan tâm hàng đầu của người tiêu dùng. Nếu bạn mua phải sản phẩm giả với giá rẻ khiến ta thay nệm mới trong thời gian ngắn sử dụng.
Khi mua nệm chính hãng tại cửa hàng uy tín, nệm sẽ được bảo hành từ 7 đến 15 năm tùy sản phẩm. Vậy nên hãy lựa chọn cho mình một địa chỉ tin cậy để mua nệm vừa an toàn sức khỏe lại thêm tin cậy về chất lượng sản phẩm.
Mong rằng với những thông tin trên bạn sẽ tìm cho mình một chiếc nệm thực sự phù hợp, TATANA gợi ý các bạn địa chỉ bán nệm uy tín, chính hãng TẠI ĐÂY ! Chúc bạn một ngày tốt lành, đừng quên truy cập trang web : tatana.vn để có thêm nhiều kiến thức hữu ích nhé.

*TATANA*​


----------

